# Mouse click selects multiple items



## Cyberslam

I have got this weird problem with my laptop. Whenever I select any item on the desktop or any folder, all the other items before that selected item gets automatically selected. It's the same for any selection, whether it be mailed in outlook, files in a folder, etc. Sometimes when I open a folder, the first item in that folder gets highlighted, i.e., if I am trying to change its name.

I have even changed the mouse and it works fine for a while, but then it's the same.

It can't be any virus or spyware as I already have Trend Micro installed.


Thanks


----------



## Cyberslam

Anyone ?


----------



## pkeseley

Did you find your answer? I just got the same problem. Thanks.


----------



## mazrub

anyone come across an answer for this problem.
please help


----------



## dolphin_ty

mazrub said:


> anyone come across an answer for this problem.
> please help



My experience may resolve yours ?
Press the Ctrl and click left mouse key couple times on desktop. Then it may back normally. 

Good luck.


----------



## lordplagus02

lol ok this is actually quite a funny problem but wat i found was my shift key was sticking, so it was highlighting everything before the item i selected. check your shift buttons to see if they're broken or sticking. Peace


----------



## hemaloto

thanks for the post! i was suffering from the same thing this morning. It was quite irritating. I found also that my shift key was sticking. 

Thank you!!


----------



## anotheruser

Lol, I looked and my shift key was sticking also. Lol... sad.


----------



## Carlx1

I registered just to say I had the same sad experience some seconds ago: I looked my shift key happily sticking and realized it was the heart of the matter.


----------

